# Noticed Something About My Chrome Lined Barrel...



## lefonso (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey there. Don't know if this is the correct section to post, but here it is. Take a look at this pic of my handgun's chrome lined barrel.










It's the best pic I could get. Notice the dark shadowy patches just above the rifling. It's a new gun and I first noticed this cleaning the barrel after 1st shooting it. Thought it was just residue, but it didn't come off. Figured I'd just clean it better after my 2nd time shooting it. Well, cleaned it better after 2nd shooting- still there. Just took the gun out to check it out again, ran a patch through it and I noticed 2 things:

1. I guess I didn't get all the Hoppe's #9 off thoroughly last time and got some more fouling and some blue (???) on my patch.

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...381456006956&sads=BUUFZAgBTGboh_-1wMngxjrB54w

2. After getting a light in the barrel, I realized that the shadowy patches only look dark because of the lighting. It is abrasion (rough textured) on the chrome that follows the rifling. I'm sure it is from the bullet riding the grooves as it leaves the barrel, but I don't recall seeing it (or maybe just noticing it????) on more heavily used barrels I have come across. I'm also wondering why the bit in the pic is so much rougher than other parts in the barrel.

Being new to cleaning and maintaining firearms, I just want to be sure that I'm not inadvertently f&*#ing anything up during my cleaning procedures or anything, and if so fix what I'm doing now at 3rd time and NOT 300th. Is this just normal wear and tear on a barrel? Also, what the hell's the blue? Un-wiped off solvent is my best guess...

Please, offer me your wisdom, knowledge, and experience. Thanks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Explain in detail your cleaning regiment? Are you using the synthetic brush that came with the pistol?

"I guess I didn't get all the Hoppe's #9 off thoroughly last time and got some more fouling and some blue (???) on my patch".



Sounds like your barrel is not clean. I'd suggest you search the forum on barrel cleaning.


----------



## lefonso (Oct 6, 2013)

denner said:


> Explain in detail your cleaning regiment? Are you using the synthetic brush that came with the pistol?


Yes I am using the basic nylon bore brush and plastic rod that came with the pistol in conjunction with another nylon brush. For cleaning chemicals, I am just using Hoppes #9 Bore Cleaner (it was explained to me that this is just the general solvent, which I HOPE was explained to me correctly) to clean, and then Hoppe's #9 Gun Oil to lubricate/protect. I haven't needed to use the brass bore brush yet.

After breaking down the pistol:

1. Run patches soaked in Hoppe's #9 Bore Cleaner through the barrel until patches come through clean, 1st patch heavily soaked in Bore Cleaner so the solvent can do its job then lightly soaked patches. If needed, use the nylon bore brush lightly soaked in Bore Cleaner through the barrel from breach to muzzle.
2. Soak a patch in Bore Cleaner and use it (in conjunction with the nylon cleaning brush) to clean the locking block, the recoil spring, and then the slide. Wipe until patches are clean.
3. Use the nylon brush to break free residue on the frame/get to hard to reach places in all the mechanical parts, then use a patch lightly soaked in Bore Cleaner, again in conjunction with the nylon brush (by wrapping the patch around the bristles for hard to reach spots), to clean as much of the frame/internals as possible till patches come through clean.
4. Take dry patches and wipe down outside of barrel, locking block, recoil spring, slide. Essentially, I repeat the process to remove any more crud and wipe off as much of the Bore Cleaner as possible.
5. Drop Hoppe's #9 Gun Oil on moving parts, wherever metal meets metal, springs, guide rails where slide meets frame, etc.
6. Wipe off excess Gun Oil.
7. Drop a little bit of Gun Oil on a patch and wipe a thin coat just using my hand/finger with the patch on the inside of the gun pretty much anywhere I can get to. 
8. Reassemble gun.
9. Drop a little bit of Gun Oil and wipe down the exterior of the gun focusing on all metal parts like the slide.
10. Take one more clean patch and wipe down the gun one more time to get all the excess Gun Oil off, especially any nooks and crannies where oil may have worked its way into/out of. Maybe do a once over with the towel that all this is happening on as well.

Hope that is detailed enough.

Note: In case any of this matters, on first cleaning after range I pulled the nylon bore brush maybe a centimeter in the reverse mid-barrel (my dumb fault, it was an accident- cat startled me while holding the brush). Also, it occurs to me that after running soaked patches through the barrel last time, I don't think I ran a final clean patch through to clean off excess Bore Cleaner (which is what I'm thinking led to more fouling and that blue stuff).

Please let me know if I learned wrong... I want to protect my investment as I believe it may one day protect my life.

I'd appreciate any info/teaching. I don't really know anyone who owns a firearm and is also knowledgeable about them to ask personally (they were inherited and not really used). I'm trying to learn as much wherever I can. Sadly am really the only one I know of in my family/friend circle that is pro-gun... stereotypical California for ya?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Sometimes, it takes more than just one try to get a barrel clean. 

I'm not a real big fan of nylon or plastic bore brushes. I use copper bore brushes on all the bores I clean, no matter how they are plated or lined. It sounds as if you are doing things right. Don't over-think the cleaning process, as it will drive you crazy. If you do happen to miss a little of this or that, here or there, don't let it rob you of a good night's sleep.


----------



## lefonso (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks! I'm definitely not worried about cleaning everything 100%, but now I'm still wondering: is that abrasion in the barrel normal wear and tear from shooting since its not fouling???


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

lefonso said:


> Thanks! I'm definitely not worried about cleaning everything 100%, but now I'm still wondering: is that abrasion in the barrel normal wear and tear from shooting since its not fouling???


A chrome lined barrel will tend to show imperfections more so than a regular barrel. It will reflect light better and that light can give one a good or bad impression, depending on how the owner interprets it.

Any barrel is going to wear to some degree, depending upon any number of circumstances. If you have any lingering concerns that this forum cannot address, take the gun to a gunshop and ask them to take a look. Have a couple of people look at it. Chances are good, they'll be able to answer any questions and/or concerns that you have.

BTW.....if you don't have a good quality bore light, buy one!


----------



## lefonso (Oct 6, 2013)

Next time I go to the range, I'll ask some folks. I'll look into that bore light as well. Thanks for all the info paratrooper. All concerns put to rest, thanks to you.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

lefonso said:


> Next time I go to the range, I'll ask some folks. I'll look into that bore light as well. Thanks for all the info paratrooper. All concerns put to rest, thanks to you.


Yes, you are going to need a good bore light sooner or later. Buy a *GOOD* one. They make cleaning and bore inspections sooooo much easier.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

In my experience w/ the PX4's chrome lined barrel, no matter how dirty the bore of the barrel is it takes no more than 3 or 4 strokes w/ a synthetic bore brush and hopes #9 to break up the residue. I then run a tight fitting cloth w/ more hoppes to get everything out. 

I may have over looked this in your regiment w/ is very good, but after I run a tight fitting cloth w/ more hoppes to get everything out, I run a dry tight fitting cloth down the barrel to get the barrel dry(making sure the cloth comes out clean, and repeat if necessary) and then spray rem-oil on a looser fitting cloth and run that down the barrel leaving a very light film of oil on the inside of the barrel which is an important step in my opinion.

I'm not really seeing the need to go working on the chrome lined barrel w/ a copper brush, but you can and/or I don't know what kind of ammo you are using. Relax, and think of it this way: once a cartridge is fired the bullet is traveling and expanding in the bore of the barrel(depending on the ammo) at least 1100 FPS. I don't know what you think you are seeing, just make sure you have the bore clean w/ a very light film of oil and you are good to go.


----------



## lefonso (Oct 6, 2013)

It was all range reloads. The range doesn't allow people to bring their own centerfire ammo, not that I could find any fmj ammo to bring myself anyway...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

lefonso said:


> It was all range reloads. The range doesn't allow people to bring their own centerfire ammo, not that I could find any fmj ammo to bring myself anyway...


Your're okay. Sounds like you didn't clean the bore thoroughly to begin with. Just run patches down the bore until they come out clean as described above.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

When you stopped and pulled back on the nylon brush,you didn't hurt anything but don't do it with wire brushes,or any time again.

If the loads were lead and not copper bullets,the "blue" isn't copper,which normally appears green.

Barrels have a variation of chatter marks from the rifling process on all but very high quality barrels,and they have slight ones to a degree if they aren't lapped out.The best thing to do with a new barrel is shoot jacketed and than clean,and repeat,this helps mellow out the roughness.Did you clean the shipping oil out before the first firing?Sometimes that burns in pretty good and takes a little extra work to remove.

If it was lead bullets,sometimes that stuff can be a pain to get out,it looks like it's all gone but there are still traces.Shooting lead in a "rough" bore also aggrevates it worse.Properly made lead loads don't lead bad,but considering the source I'll bet they are the cheapest they can get and not all bores are the same size.That and the hardness of them at the velocity they are running matter a good deal.I would also ask the range that if you are forced to use their ammo,they are going to held accountable for any damage to you or the gun when an unnoticed squib ruind your barrel or a doublecharge takes out your gun and may involve a visit to a doctor.Reloads are the biggest cause of these mishaps.


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

First thing I do before cleaning is use a bore light and look in the barrel. Oh and that's also the last thing I do after cleaning.
Don't use any plastic/nylon brushes either. Got a Tipton set to cover all the bases. Tough to hurt Chrome.


----------

